#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-01-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/19/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<fellitin2000> I have been a big Ubuntu supporter but needs some clean up.
<fellitin2000> Rermove the mail applet from the upper bar
<fellitin2000> remove the Amazon web app from applications, there is no option to remove that
<fellitin2000> apply the "Fix Ubuntu" website recommendation in regards to protecting privacy
<fellitin2000> include a more powerful firewall
<fellitin2000> that's why I swithced to Opensuse
